# Posted lands???????



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, a couple ?'s see what everyone says:

If sign is not signed or dated= not legal right?
fields only posted on the shelter belt and not the corners or even 880 yards? whats up with that?
Old signs?? legal?

Sorry for this rant it was just bothering me today since I saw like 25 deer and all were either on posted land or half assed posted land.... :******:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=16399


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm sure if taken to court the landowner would easily win. By posting at all they have made their intent clear that they did not want you on there without permission. I do believe the laws concerning trespassing and posting should be changed. To legally post your land the law should be that the signs must be readily visible and conspicuous from one sign to the next, and they must be no more than 800 yards from one sign to the next. At all property corners the signs must be double, with one sign following each edge of the property line with the back of the sign being as close to parallel with the property line as possible (kind of like the way the PLOTS signs are located). The name of the person posting should be legibly printed and signed, and the phone number should be legible and viable. You should not lose your license for a year for trespassing unless it is a grossly intentional trespass, but the fine should be a substantial amount. I'll preach on a little and state that shooting from roadways should be abolished. The law should state that when hunting no shots may be fired unless the hunter is a minimum of 25 yards off the traveled portion of the roadway. This would help eliminate a few "roadhunters", whom in my opinion, are probably most of the trespass situations that occur. Oh, and not least, firing a weapon from a vehicle should result in permanent seizure of both weapon and vehicle. I'm done spouting. If you see even the glimpse of a posted sign make sure you have permission, preferably in writing.


----------



## lake 17 (Sep 25, 2004)

Just think - If the legislature would pass a bill stating that all land is posted this would not be a problem.

The no hunting posters only have to be signed.

Call the Game and Fish dept. for the answers to your questions or talk to your local game warden.


----------



## 264 (Sep 23, 2005)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=16399


Thanks a lot for clearing this up alittle bit for me Dave and everyone else too!

Still gotta get a deer...maybe tommorrow!


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

All you got to do is put your name on it. No date , no address, no phone number. Its a pure snap to find out whos land it is if all they do is put their name...... get out YOUR ATLAS ( I'm SURRRE every hunter has one or 3) Right? if not mabeye deer hunting isn't your thing ehh?


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

No Trespassing signs need no name at all. SE game warden explained that to me one time


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

If the landowner has gone through the trouble of putting up a sign, its obvious that he either wants to know who is in his land, or doesnt want anyone on his land. We have to respect that, whether its signed or dated doesnt matter.

If you want to hunt private land that is posted, do yourself a huge favor and pick up a plat book of the county you are hunting. This will remove the guessing game when it comes time to track down a landowner.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Landowners post their land for a reason. They don't want people just tromping out on their land. Ethical hunters shouldn't be looking for loopholes in the posting or trespassing laws. Whether the sign is new or old, signed or dated, the landowner's intent is clear...they don't want people out there without permission. Ask First!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Quite the Topic when I witnessed everything thats going wrong with hunting in my opinion. I guess we post up alot of land for deer hunting, and we do it until we get our deer. Once we get our deer, then we will in turn pull all of the posted signs. Heres the thing that ****** me off. We walked certain things that we figured was holding one of the big boys we have been watching and it seemed every vechicle in the state showed up. I mean everything was posted solid for about two square miles, and these idiots still started shooting directly onto posted land when we were out there walking. Let me tell you, when you can hear the sound of a bullet whizzing by ya, it makes you think twice about why you are even out there. Needless to say, the gamewarden was contacted and a couple of guys got into some deep ****. All I can say is guys lets try to be a bit more civilized about this before someone doesn't make it home. I guess I am just a little tired of the whole hearing gun shots and then hearing bullets flying around you. Its about enough to make me want to quite deer hunting. I have seen it all this weekend, found deer with just the racks cut off, dead deer just laying in crp, pretty much everything you can think off. And once again, this is all on posted land. So in my opinion, it really doesn't matter if its posted there is always going to be some frickin idiot that just doesn't care. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I know what you mean about hearing bullets whiz by. Me and my uncle were driving back to the hotel after we tagged out and saw some deer get pushed across the road in front of us. He slammed on his breaks and watched them. That's when I looked up to see a hunter in the tree line shooting ACROSS THE ROAD IN FRONT OF US AT THE RUNNING DEER!!! They had to be about 200 yards by the time he got a bead on 'em and two other hunters started blazing away from the other side of the road. NEedless to say I have never been that afraid for my life before.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

I guess I would rather ask an attorney vs. a game warden as to whether the name has to be on the sign, and whether the field has to be posted w/ each sign no more than 880 yards apart. The statute clearly indicates this, why on earth could anyone interpret it, including a game warden, to mean that it doenst need to be followed? Seems ludacris to me...

also, i think their is a clear intention in mind by the legislation when forcing landowners to put their signature on the sign--there are people out there, that I have gained first hand knowledge of in the area I am from and hunt, that put up unsigned old poster signs on land that IS NOT THEIRS to keep other hunters off. I do realize this is illegal in itself, but difficult to prove exactly WHO placed the sign there, and many landowners who dont really care, wont take them down.

Also, how can anyone tell what land is intended to be posted, and what signs have been laying around for years. Some of my family and friends have land, some post, some dont. I know that my dad's uncle hasnt intended to have his land posted for over 8 years since we quit deer hunting there, but his old signs still are up, unsigned, but he doesnt want to go around and pick up the old signs...and just thinks his land is unposted.

I'd like to hear a case of anyone who has been prosecuted for tresspassin on nonlegally posted land. Until then, Im unpersuaded. Of course, I realize this is only legally speaking. I too agree that it is morally and ethically correct to ask permission if there seems to be ANY intent to post. But I doubt prosecution is in order in many situations.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Just think - If the legislature would pass a bill stating that all land is posted this would not be a problem.


Sure, this wouldn't be a problem, but it would "open a whole nuther can o worms!"

I would consider myself a freelance hunter, and I know how good we really have it here. If there is ANY kind of post, just ask. If you are waterfowling and there are ducks on a pond on the backside of a farmers land, just find a farmhouse and ask. The ducks aren't going anywhere usually and the worst that could happen is the farmer says no and you look elsewhere. If you are deer hunting you need to ask permission to walk a tree line or a slough that is posted anyway. If you are just shooting at anything from your truck you shouldn't be out there.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

ok guys and gals,

From what i have researched and read here are some answers that I am confident are fact.

If a sign is not signed dated or anything else-Legal under state law not Game and Fish.

Posted with a old sign LEGAL.

Not posted with sign but a TIRE < BOOT< ANYTHING with no hunting is Legal , the landowner made his intentions known.

Distance between signs- as long as the intention was there to post it , Legal not saying it is correct but still the land owners intentions were known. This is why it is sooooooo important to know your area and do pre-hunting scouting not only for game but land as well.

I am not trying to sound like i know everything here but i have done ALLOT of research on this subject for allot of reasons, one being my employer and what we produce.

Hope this helps again i am not saying i agree with all the laws but they are what we have to work with.

SO as good stewards of land , lets all get permission from land owners regardless if it is posted or not and make this subject a MUTE one.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok I am in agreement with all of this, although in the other forum, i was thinking the farmer should sign it everytime. Ok here is what I have discovered last year deer hunting: Jo Schmo, and his party of 12, shot a deer on our posted land, while we were on it. What was his excuse, as he drives his ugly pick-up into our harvested, posted land. "Well i know your uncle." Jo says. So I asked my uncle, and he says he knows who he is yea, he lives in the nearby town, but he had not asked for permission.

So I guess if you live in the town and you know who the landowner is, you have all the rights in the world. And if theres a deer in that stubble field, you better shoot it before the landowner does. Thats fair hunting!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

> So I guess if you live in the town and you know who the landowner is, you have all the rights in the world. And if theres a deer in that stubble field, you better shoot it before the landowner does. Thats fair hunting!


This happens everywhere in ND. There is two things you can do about it, call the Game and Fish, or ignore it and keep hunting.

Many cases the landowner has done the same thing on this guys land in the previous years.

It wouldnt be ND deer hunting if this tradition wasnt upheld. :eyeroll:


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

In Montana, beginning in 2005, a land owner does not even have to post the ground. It is up to the hunter to know whether or not the piece of land is private or public. This makes the pre-season a bit longer with researching and asking land owners.

I believe that the new law has 2 views. The land owners, who do not want to waste time by going around thousands of miles of fence posting their property. Then, the hunters (us), who want the land posted so that we do not have to waste time looking into the matter, and can go on to the next spot.

Hope that everyone's hunting seasons have been going well, and good luck.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I myself, put up new signs every year, sign & date them. I believe that if someone has put up posted signs, you should be able to understand their intentions, even if they haven't signed and dated them. Get a P.L.O.T.S. guide if you want to, and drive around those areas.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Do we have any game wardens on this site? Just wondering thats all. I dont have any complaints or questions, but just wondering i guess


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

We have all of our land posted and do so every year. The main reason we post ours is because we hunt ourselves and also have relatives that come to hunt on our land. However, if we are not planning on hunting the land for a few weeks we do allow people to hunt upland birds. Another reason we post ours is we have had many past problems with poachers/trespassers and currently have a problem with one of our own neighbors constantly driving around on our land even though it is posted. The one thing that i am annoyed by is the people who are complaining about the increased number of posted land (especially around the Mott area) Mostly, the farmers are the ones who own the land. They bought and paid for the land and currently pay taxes on the land every year. There business is comprised of using that land to make money by farming. They should not have to put up with trespassers who mess up section lines and or fields etc. Also, if a person owns a business, they want to know who is there at all times. If the business is closed, they lock the doors and dont allow people to enter. That is the same thing as land, when the posted signs are up, the land is closed! We are still happy to have people come to our door and ask if they can hunt. Although we might not let them hunt that day and tell them "no", I would rather tell them because they asked, and not have to chase them down on our land and get angry because they are trespassing.


----------

